

Apple's Deep Insight into User Interface Design (2012) - MichaelCrawford
http://www.warplife.com/mdc/essays/jump-the-shark.html

======
MichaelCrawford
For those who have been following the progress of my computer employer index,
I added some Portland companies late last night, fixed up the navigation bar
on the left for the cities I've covered so far in Oregon and Washington State,
and have observed from my log file analysis that, of my city pages that have
no real content, London is the most popular, followed by Berlin, and of the
pages that do, my telecommuting and remote page is the most popular.

So what I'm going to do next is to post the companies I've already collected
for London and Berlin, then the remote employers - and clients - for countries
other than the ones I presently list. Yes I know the work is remote but
sometimes one has to go onsite for meetings, integration of deliverables and
so on.

After that, I'm going to focus on out of the way places, like Costa Rica,
which has quite a lot of software, as well as cities that have serious
economic troubles, like Detroit.

[http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/](http://www.warplife.com/jobs/computer/)

As always, I am happy to take specific requests. If you're looking for a job,
email me at mdcrawford@gmail.com to let me know where you'd like to work and
I'll focus my efforts there for a little while. I've collected many more links
than I have actually posted; perhaps all I would have to do is to actually
post links I've already got.

